# conseil achat iphone (5S ou 5SE a venir)



## jeangarns (4 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite passer sur IOS pour enfin connaitre dans le dur le seul os que je n'ai pas pratiqué.

La question que je me pose est celle du choix du tel: préférant les petits formats, mon coeur balance entre un 5S sous IOS9 (tarifs en baisse) ou attendre le futur 5SE.

habitué à garder mes tels environ deux ans, je m'interroge sur la pérennité du 5S dans les deux ans à venir.

merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Février 2016)

Je te conseil d'attendre le 7Se qui sera formidable... Plus que 3 ans à attendre...

Sérieusement, tu demandes un conseil sur un appareil dont personne ne sais rien, et dont on ne sait même pas si il sera réel?


----------



## jeangarns (5 Février 2016)

salut moumou,

pas de stress, ma question est plus de savoir si par votre experience ios, il est plus judicieux d'attendre un nouveau tel (dont les specs sont en gros définies) ou si si le 5S peux encore tenir le choc environ 2 ans pour une utilisation assez basique (sms mails web et quelques applis "sociales"

voili voilou


----------



## Vanton (6 Février 2016)

Salut 

Moumou92 est connu pour son sens si particulier de l'accueil... ;-) 

Mais sur le fond il a raison. On ne sait rien du 5SE : plusieurs informations ont été très contradictoires et même son nom fait débat. Il y a un mois on parlait encore du 6C...

Qui plus est, Apple est connue pour ses revirements de dernière minute... Et on a par le passé attendu certains produits "qui devaient sortir bientôt" pendant des mois et des mois...

Bref, il semble probable qu'un nouvel iPhone de petite taille serait annoncé en mars. Mais ça reste du conditionnel pour le moment. Et tout le reste de la fiche technique également.

Ceci étant dit, est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'attendre mars pour acheter ? À mon avis, oui.

Le 5S est sorti en septembre 2013. Il tourne encore très bien aujourd'hui (je tape ce message depuis le mien) mais il commence à dater, du haut de ses presque deux ans et demi. Il a l'avantage d'être 64 bits, ce qui lui garantit encore un beau suivi par Apple à mon avis, contrairement au 5C qui sera rapidement mis de côté... Mais malgré tout par moments il montre ses limites : ralentissements d'interface, manque de réactivité... Rien de dramatique mais iOS 10, qui laissera certainement de côté le vieillissant processeur A5 qui équipe le 4S, ne devrait certainement pas arranger les choses, bien au contraire. Plus le téléphone est vieux, moins il apprécie les mises à jour... 

Un 5SE avec un A8 ou un A9 sera autrement plus durable. Il tiendra deux ans sans le moindre problème, malgré les mises à jour, ce qui n'est peut-être pas gagné pour le 5S. 

Qui plus est, si nouveau modèle il y a dans un mois et demi, le prix du 5S devrait baisser... Donc autant attendre, pour éviter la déception.


----------



## jeangarns (6 Février 2016)

Bonjour Vanton,

merci pour ces conseils, étant bien conscient du caractère hypothétique de ce nouveau device (on est qd meme quasi sûr qu'un 4" doit sortir prochainement), je trouvais que la question méritait d'être posée (le 5S à 32GO pour 450€ c'est un bon plan). tes arguments confortent ma vision des choses, en espérant que si ce SE sorte, il ne démarre pas avec un tarif prohibitif genre 5C.

Bon WE


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Février 2016)

On a aussi parole pendant des années d'un téléviseurs qui été presque certains de sortir... Vous attendez toujours pour renouveler la tv ? Les seuls produits certains avec Apple sont les produits au catalogue... Le reste n'est que masturbation intellectuelle...


----------



## Macounette (7 Février 2016)

Je suis du même avis que Vanton. Si tu peux, attends le mois de mars. Surtout si c'est pour garder l'appareil au moins deux ans... autant prendre quelque chose de dernière génération.


----------



## DisSiri (8 Février 2016)

Je me pose les mêmes questions que toi (l'achat n'est pas pour moi par contre) et j'hésite aussi à attendre mars mais le prix ne sera pas le même non plus: iPhone 5s à 359€ actuellement  contre hypothétique 5se à 500/550€.


----------



## Vanton (8 Février 2016)

De toute façon le prix du 5S aura peu de risques d'augmenter ensuite... Donc autant voir ce qu'Apple proposera pour décider


----------



## DisSiri (8 Février 2016)

C'est plus prudent en effet! Sans compter qu'on ne se sait pas ce qui se prépare pour os10.


----------



## macintosh67 (3 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, le SE n'est pas un 5, mais un SE pour Special Edition , il est comme le 5S physiquement, mais a la puce A9 du 6S.

il est vendu a 489E sans abonnement.

a+


----------

